# MTB-Touren in der Eifel / Eifelsteig



## nierstourer (23. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen,
bin ein absoluter frischling in der mtb-szene und möchte gerne durch die eifel touren, da ich in der nähe von mönchengladbach wohne.
welche mtb-strecken/-touren gibt es in der eifel?
ist der eifelsteig auch befahrbar?
danke für euere antworten und beste grüße
nierstourer


----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo nierstourer

Ich bin den Eifelsteig noch nicht komplett befahren, kenne aber einige Abschnitte. Mann _kann_ ihn mit dem MTB befahren und er ist vorzüglich ausgeschildert. Ob das ratsam ist, ist eine andere Sache, denn er ist bei den Wandersleut' sehr beliebt.

Schau mal auf meiner Homepage nach (www.xcracer.de), da findest du einige Anregungen. Ebenso lohnt es sich auf Reinhards-Seite mal nachzusehen (www.mtb-heinsberg.de).

Spezielle Fragen zu Eifel, Meinweggebiet, usw. sind übrigens besser in den Lokalforen aufgehoben. 

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benie70 (23. Januar 2009)

Bin den Lieser-Pfad von Daun über Manderscheid nach Wittlich gefahren (gehört zum Teil mit zum Eifelsteig), super schöne Strecke, vorzüglich ausgeschildert, Rücktransport mit 
Bus gut möglich (Bike-Anhänger), aber: wie schon von XC Racer angemerkt ist auch dieser Teil ein hochfrequentierter Wanderweg, daher würde ich das befahren nicht am Wochenende empfehlen.


----------



## Marc B (23. Januar 2009)

Ich war im Sommer dort Biken

*Revier-Tipp: Biken in der Vulkaneifel*

Das dort ausgewiesene Mountainbike-Wegenetz "Trailpark" lockt schon länger nicht nur etliche Niederländer in die wohl kaum mit Höhenmetern geizende Gegend. Eine gute Kondition sollte man daher für längere Touren in dem von vielen Vulkankratern geprägten Mittelgebirge schon mitbringen - das ständige Auf und Ab lässt die Höhenmeter-Anzeige auf dem Bike-Tacho langsam aber sicher in vierstellige Bereiche ansteigen. Die zu bewältigen Anstiege und Abfahrten haben es je nach Wahl der Route ganz schön in sich. Wem das nicht genügt, der kann sich im sogenannten "Koul Shore-Technik-Parkour" austoben. Der mithilfe von Bike-Urgestein Oliver Fuhrmann designte Kurs bietet viele verschiedene Linien, die mit spaßigen Holzleitern und Steilabfahrten aufwarten können.
Wer sich nicht allein auf das über 700 Kilometer lange Trailpark-Wegenetz begeben will, findet bei Wolfgang Kubannet kundige Guides - auch die besten Lokalitäten für die Sportler-Speise danach gehören zu dem Fachwissen der von ihm rekrutierten Tourenführern.

Einmal im Jahr findet in Daun der beliebte Vulkanbike Marathon statt - mehr dazu unter www.vulkanbike.de

Weitere Informationen: www.trailpark.de ; www.eifelbike.de


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo nierstourer,

schau mal hier
www.8mtb.de 
Wenn einer die Eifel kennt dann Eddy.

lg


----------

